# When to clean out deep litter?



## italgal81 (Aug 16, 2014)

What night temps am I looking at to be the ok to clean out the deep litter? This is our first year with goats. I don't want them to be cold but I'm itching to have it clean in there.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Some people keep it deep during the winter. it is deeper of course and that way they are not on the cold ground even with a thin layer of straw. It all depends on how bad the ammonia smell is for me. If it is strong for me and I am a lot farther off the ground then they are. Would I want my nose that close to the strong ammonia smell? I know mine needs to be done as well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Something else I do is I put a add on Craigslist for anyone that wants free manure and straw for their gardens come get it but bring a pitchfork, shovel or anything else you need to get it out. Yep people come clean my barn for me, it is great.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I clean it out once the days are so warm that you can start smelling stuff...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We just cleaned ours out yesterday in preparation for kidding. Our nights are still cold (10ºF for tomorrow night), but as soon as the "stink" begins, the bedding has to go! The does keep each other warm...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I spent the day today cleaning out my girls stall. Walked in there last night and the smell almost knocked me over so it went out of there today. Will do the other two stalls this weekend if its nice. They aren't smelly yet but only each have two goats in them.. At least the worst one is done.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We usually end up doing it when it starts to stink...usually when the nights start reaching 35 degrees or so. I want it warm for when the kids arrive, but I want it really clean, too. It's always a struggle for me to decide when to do it.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

weather is expected to be above freezing here mostly - cleaning out the deep litter so I can lime and rebed for kidding.


----------



## dwarfgoats3 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have 3 nigerian dwarf goats. They have a fenced in area on what was lawn/weedy area. They have a chicken coop they sleep in at night. My question is how do I clean out the enclosed area? I clean out the coop when needed but don't know what to do for the rest! I am a first time goat owner!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The yards I dampen with a hose nozzle and rake them out. It works well and I don't lose as much dirt with it dampened.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I use a plastic leaf rake to get debris, poop, stray branches etc in to a pile in the pens and then a manure fork to put it in a wheel barrow or tractor bucket to go to a compost pile.


----------



## dwarfgoats3 (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks a lot!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to let it grow all winter and when it got to where I couldn't open the doors I would clean it. Then I started doing what someone suggested-get down on my knees at goat level and sniff. UGH! even in the middle of winter (-0) those stalls stunk with ammonia.

Between the smell and the intensive labor in the spring, I changed my system and started cleaning the pens daily. Every morning and evening I would rake out the spilled hay. The stalls were bedded with dry shavings. Once a week I removed everything from the stalls and rebedded. 

This has worked great for me. No 2 day spring stall cleaning marathons wearing a gas mask. It cut way back on mid-winter coughing goats. It helped my asthmatic lungs. When the does kidded, I would fluff up dry straw in the corners for them to kid on and for the kids to burrow into. 

No more deep litter for me. I now have healthier goats and I don't end up with painful tendons and joints from cleaning the deep litter by hand or fighting the doors that are clogged with deep litter!!!!! My goats have not gotten cold, even in the -30 we had this year.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree...we clean out once a week with 3 does in the shed. In really bad winter months we let is pile up and we keep adding dry bedding but not for longer than 2 months...and only that long because we can't get to the compost pile! I like to keep them clean vs wait...that is always ten times harder.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My manure pile door got snowed in with 6 feet of snow. I've had to dump manure and stall cleanings in the middle of the horse pasture. I still can't get to the manure pile, probably won't for another 2-3 weeks. I have a decent mountain out there now. Great for planting pumpkins.


----------

